# Thoughts on 8dio Adagietto (currently at $48)...?



## Puzzlefactory (Jun 22, 2018)

I’m guessing it’s an old library but just watched a video of the shorts and they sound great to my ears. 

I love a bit of “dirt” in short articulations where you can really hear the bow scraping against the strings. A lot of libraries don’t seem to have this (at least the ones I’ve got), but Adagietto seems to have it.

Wondering what other peoples thoughts on it are...?

Is there a similar “bow scraping” quality to the longs as well?


----------



## Mike Marino (Jun 22, 2018)

It is older (5 years now?) but I still use it a bunch, especially for the shorts as well as the full ensemble dynamic bowing patches; usually the DynBow Sordino 1 patch. You have a couple of them (one more dynamically pronounced than the other) for muted and non-muted strings. Those are really great!


----------



## Ultraxenon (Jun 22, 2018)

My first string library , It's great, i like the sound very much, but you maybe need to a bit more tweaking than the newer libraries.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jun 22, 2018)

At $48 I may just get it anyway. 

Even if I just use it for the shorts, it’ll be worth it.


----------



## Ultraxenon (Jun 22, 2018)

Puzzlefactory said:


> At $48 I may just get it anyway.
> 
> Even if I just use it for the shorts, it’ll be worth it.


Absolutely worth it


----------



## kimarnesen (Jun 22, 2018)

Tempting, but I think my Adventure Strings does the job just as well for that “dirt”


----------



## benmrx (Jun 22, 2018)

The shorts are the ONLY thing I personally use from Adagietto. Generally as a layer to add ‘bite’.


----------



## Mike Fox (Jun 22, 2018)

I wonder if they dropped the price to compete with Hyperion?


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Jun 22, 2018)

Mike Fox said:


> I wonder if they dropped the price to compete with Hyperion?



Most probably, old rivalries!


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jun 22, 2018)

since several others have mentioned it( in other threads): is it also including ‘artifacts’ in various samples/ patches?


----------



## Polkasound (Jun 22, 2018)

They may have dropped the price because the cumulative complaints about the off-pitch notes and noises might have slowed sales of the library to a halt. That's my guess. If you can work around, for example, what sounds like a cough in the middle of some violin sustain samples, and a few sustained viola samples that sound like they were recorded by a middle school orchestra, the overall value of the library is definitely worth $48, because the overall sound of the library is beautiful. And most of it is problem-free.

Attached is a sample clip of a song I created using Adagietto's legato ensemble patches. (If my memory serves me correctly, I think I also lightly layered three or four SWAM strings on top for definition.) The violas were given a touch of pitch correction, otherwise they would have been a little too out-of-tune to use.

I bought Adagietto when it dropped from $399 to $119. I distinctly remember making a comment to the effect that the library should have been priced more like around $60 when you take into consideration all the time needed to fix it up. So for $48, I say grab it. At that price, you won't be disappointed.

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/autumn-in-the-meadow-strings-mp3.14125/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 22, 2018)

For that price, it is a good library to have. i.e. I really like the staccato double basses in Adageitto :


----------



## stonzthro (Jun 22, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> For that price, it is a good library to have. i.e. I really like the staccato double basses in Adageitto :



I was just going to say this!

In general I avoid promoting anything 8Dio, but there is a nice denseness to these double basses. Well worth the $48.


----------



## angeruroth (Jun 22, 2018)

For that price it's a good purchase.
I don't use it as much as I'd like 'cause I have issues when layering with libs from other devs, but some patches can be really useful and the performance is also good.


----------



## Consona (Jun 22, 2018)

Is Adageitto based on Adagio samples?


----------



## John Busby (Jun 22, 2018)

Maybe 8dio should consider updated walkthroughs or demos with these kind of promotions?
maybe give us some 2018 flavor to show us these libraries still hold up


----------



## Vik (Jun 22, 2018)

Consona said:


> Is Adageitto based on Adagio samples?


According to Tyler at 8dio: "It is a separate recording session to Adagio strings but is meant to work perfectly with Adagio Strings".


----------



## jtnyc (Jun 22, 2018)

Vik said:


> According to Tyler at 8dio: "It is a separate recording session to Adagio strings but is meant to work perfectly with Adagio Strings".



From their website -


----------



## Aph (Jun 22, 2018)

Polkasound said:


> They may have dropped the price because the cumulative complaints about the off-pitch notes and noises might have slowed sales of the library to a halt. That's my guess. If you can work around, for example, what sounds like a cough in the middle of some violin sustain samples, and a few sustained viola samples that sound like they were recorded by a middle school orchestra, the overall value of the library is definitely worth $48, because the overall sound of the library is beautiful. And most of it is problem-free...



Agreed. Some of the notes are really out. 
But, at $48, it's workable.


----------



## CT (Jun 22, 2018)

There are definitely some issues with it, but it does sound lovely, and some "under the hood" adjustments can help. If you do a lot of slower, expansive music, and don't mind having to somewhat painstakingly hone your performances to make your VI's behave, it's definitely worth it at this price.

I've gotten a lot of milage out of it since I don't often write very agile or flashy stuff for strings; when I do, the shorts are pretty satisfying, but the legatos aren't too nimble for such purposes, unfortunately. I often use it alongside LCO, which gives me some more colorful articulations than what Adagietto offers on its own, when I need them.


----------



## MusicIstheBest (Jun 22, 2018)

I'm sure you'll agree there's at least $48 worth of usefulness in it. The legato patches are quite nice and probably worth the price alone (though sometimes I want them to sound a bit more "resiny" than they are - but maybe that wasn't the point).


----------



## Sid Francis (Jun 22, 2018)

Polkasound said:


> They may have dropped the price because the cumulative complaints about the off-pitch notes and noises might have slowed sales of the library to a halt. That's my guess. If you can work around, for example, what sounds like a cough in the middle of some violin sustain samples, and a few sustained viola samples that sound like they were recorded by a middle school orchestra, the overall value of the library is definitely worth $48, because the overall sound of the library is beautiful. And most of it is problem-free.
> 
> Attached is a sample clip of a song I created using Adagietto's legato ensemble patches. (If my memory serves me correctly, I think I also lightly layered three or four SWAM strings on top for definition.) The violas were given a touch of pitch correction, otherwise they would have been a little too out-of-tune to use.
> 
> ...



Hey Polka...

A wonderful and very professional sound. And I never would have guessed that its adagietto.


----------



## Chris Hurst (Jun 23, 2018)

Excellent value and a lot of content at that price.

Personally I love the dynamic bowing approach that 8dio apply and would get value out of those alone.


----------



## dpasdernick (Jun 23, 2018)

Forgive a probably dumb question but is there a way to change the envelope to create a face in and extend the release a bit. I clicked on the wrench and played with the envelope but it did not affect the patch.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jun 23, 2018)

So I caved and bought it. Mainly for the spicatos which sound great in demos.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 23, 2018)

bought it.

weird loading of instruments in Kontakt with this one, eh?

am i missing something, but you have to browse using the File menu to add instruments?


----------



## 8noise (Jun 23, 2018)

Is it worth buying if you already have Adagio+Agitato+Anthology?


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jun 23, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> bought it.
> 
> weird loading of instruments in Kontakt with this one, eh?
> 
> am i missing something, but you have to browse using the File menu to add instruments?




Lots of companies don’t want to pay NI to use the library system and so do it this way (Audio Imperia, Keep Forest, HybridTwo to name a few).

You can load them into your quick load menu to make things easier.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 23, 2018)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Lots of companies don’t want to pay NI to use the library system and so do it this way (Audio Imperia, Keep Forest, HybridTwo to name a few).
> 
> You can load them into your quick load menu to make things easier.



still new to Kontakt.

Quick Load works great, thanks!

wow, these are really nice.


----------



## GearNostalgia (Jun 23, 2018)

If you consider it - read the EULA.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 23, 2018)

GearNostalgia said:


> If you consider it - read the EULA.



this?

This license forbids any re-distribution method of this product, or its sounds, through any means, including but not limited to, re-sampling, mixing, processing, isolating, or embedding into software or hardware of any kind, for the purpose of re-recording or reproduction as part of any free or commercial library of musical and/or sound effect samples and/or articulations, or any form of musical sample or sound effect sample playback system or device or on a stand alone basis.


----------



## GearNostalgia (Jun 23, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> this?
> 
> This license forbids any re-distribution method of this product, or its sounds, through any means, including but not limited to, re-sampling, mixing, processing, isolating, or embedding into software or hardware of any kind, for the purpose of re-recording or reproduction as part of any free or commercial library of musical and/or sound effect samples and/or articulations, or any form of musical sample or sound effect sample playback system or device or on a stand alone basis.



That and above all this:
*3. Refunds: *
All sales are final and your purchase is not refundable, so please choose your selection carefully.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 23, 2018)

GearNostalgia said:


> That and above all this:
> *3. Refunds: *
> All sales are final and your purchase is not refundable, so please choose your selection carefully.



something i learned to check AFTER I bought Ark 1 and 3.

but for $48 (i got another minor discount for subscribing), not really a concern.

AND the library is impressive.

keeper - not that i have a choice.

i think this EULA might be a concern for someone editing out some of the "flaws" in the library and sharing.


----------



## paulmatthew (Jun 23, 2018)

GearNostalgia said:


> That and above all this:
> *3. Refunds: *
> All sales are final and your purchase is not refundable, so please choose your selection carefully.


This is the case with most Kontakt developers .


----------



## husker (Jun 23, 2018)

Very similar EULA as most every Kontakt developer out there. 

Gearnostalgia is just on a personal crusade against 8dio. See his other thread.


----------



## paulmatthew (Jun 23, 2018)

husker said:


> Very similar EULA as most every Kontakt developer out there.
> 
> Gearnostalgia is just on a personal crusade against 8dio. See his other thread.


I did and that thread is locked now. At any rate, this is a great deal for a good library . Does Adagietto have it's faults , sure , but there isn't one string library out there that is perfect . I'm actually quite fond of sound of the basses and cellos from Adagietto . Sample libraries for the different sections are like ingredients for a recipe and the composer is the chef who puts those different ingredients together to make something cohesive and beautiful out of that. You will need more than one string , brass , and woodwind library at the end of the day . It's just a reality.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 23, 2018)

paulmatthew said:


> At any rate, this is a great deal for a good library .



i've been having a lot of fun with this one today.

the basses are great!


----------



## paulmatthew (Jun 23, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> i've been having a lot of fun with this one today.
> 
> the basses are great!


Yes. For some reason , I get the feeling that basses are the hardest to record . These just stand out to me. Very expressive basses .


----------



## GearNostalgia (Jun 23, 2018)

husker said:


> Very similar EULA as most every Kontakt developer out there.
> 
> Gearnostalgia is just on a personal crusade against 8dio. See his other thread.



I have not experienced this from any onther dealer, but you are right, it seems that many have these onesided contracts. But it would be unfair of me to warn about others that I have no experience with, don't you think?


----------



## thevisi0nary (Jun 23, 2018)

That sounds really good


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jun 24, 2018)

Lots of mixed reports on this one. I'm a sucker for short note articulations - one can never have enough of these in the palette - and I really like what I'm hearing in the video walkthrough here. Great, raw tone. But what I can't really tell is if this thing actually holds up when trying to do nimble, rhythmically interesting passages, ostinati and stuff like that? Some libs sound great when you play some random notes on the keyboard, but totally fall over when you put them to a real test. Any opinions on the actual usefulness of the shorts and how well they handle quicker tempi and variation?


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jun 24, 2018)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Lots of mixed reports on this one. I'm a sucker for short note articulations - one can never have enough of these in the palette - and I really like what I'm hearing in the video walkthrough here. Great, raw tone. But what I can't really tell is if this thing actually holds up when trying to do nimble, rhythmically interesting passages, ostinati and stuff like that? Some libs sound great when you play some random notes on the keyboard, but totally fall over when you put them to a real test. Any opinions on the actual usefulness of the shorts and how well they handle quicker tempi and variation?




I just tried copying and pasting an ostinato from a CSS track in a piece I’m working on and it seems to hold up well. 

Even seems to have same delay time as CSS. 

Very nice for adding a bit of extra grit to the shorts passages.


----------



## ScarletJerry (Jun 24, 2018)

My wallet is slowly opening, but I’m asking myself “why?” I have CS2, Soaring Strings, agitato grandiose legato (violins only) and I just bought agitation grandiose sordinos (because I didn’t have any true sordinos in my collection).

Is there a reason to buy this library? How are these sordinos different from the dedicated sordino library that I just purchased during the recent 8dio sale? I’m less worried about spending the money than using up hard drive space.

Scarlet Jerry


----------



## Johnny (Jun 24, 2018)

Consona said:


> Is Adageitto based on Adagio samples?


Yes! Adagietto is merely the greatest hits of the complete Adagio.


----------



## Vik (Jun 24, 2018)

I’ve read that section sizes between Adagio and Adagietto aren’t identical.


----------



## jtnyc (Jun 24, 2018)

Vik said:


> I’ve read that section sizes between Adagio and Adagietto aren’t identical.



Adagio has ensemble, divisi and solo for each instrument. Adagietto only has the ensembles.


----------



## Mike Marino (Jun 24, 2018)

Screenshot of the ensemble and individual sections patches.


----------



## robgb (Jun 24, 2018)

ScarletJerry said:


> How are these sordinos different from the dedicated sordino library that I just purchased during the recent 8dio sale?


They sound different, slightly, but sordinos are only a small part of the library. Sustains only.


----------



## alanb (Jun 24, 2018)

Johnny said:


> > Is Adageitto based on Adagio samples?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! Adagietto is merely the greatest hits of the complete Adagio.






jtnyc said:


> Adagio has ensemble, divisi and solo for each instrument. Adagietto only has the ensembles.




Well, https://8dio.com/instrument/adagietto-vst-au-aax-kontakt-instruments-samples/ (the 8Dio website) does say that "Adagietto is based on Full Ensemble Strings from the Adagio collection."

Then again, the non-sale price of the All Adagio Strings Bundle is https://8dio.com/instrument/bundle-9-all-adagio-strings/ ($398), while the pre-sale price of Adagietto is https://8dio.com/instrument-category/orchestral-strings/ ($399) . . .

Is there really no meaningful difference between Adagietto's Full Ensemble Strings and Adagio's?

Regardless, I hope there'll be an upgrade path for Adagiettoans, the next time the AASB goes on sale...


----------



## richardt4520 (Jun 24, 2018)

Spent more time with it and love the shorts and sordinos. Well worth the paltry $48


----------



## jtnyc (Jun 24, 2018)

alanb said:


> Is there really no meaningful difference between Adagietto's Full Ensemble Strings and Adagio's?



Adagio has a bunch of spiccato types. For the violins there's feathered, on bow, tapped, bouncing, and arp. Similar, but not exactly the same for the violas, cellos and basses. Adagio also has con legno. There are about 6 different legatos in Adagio. A few more then Adagietto has. Adagio also has phrases and fx patches. Adagio also has the Loure patches which are tempo synced rhythmic samples. They don't work. Some of the legatos in Adagio are not very good and I think that's why they didn't include them in Adagietto. Adagio is a bit of a mine field. Some great stuff and a lot of half baked semi functional stuff. Kind of a mess. Anthology, which I upgraded to is a boiled down version of Adagio and Agitato and got rid of a lot of the bad stuff, but they also got rid of some of the good stuff, so it's all a big mess IMO. 

If your only interested in the ensembles (and not the divisi and solo) I think Adagietto will suffice. I like the divisi stuff, but aside from that, Adagietto is the best of the ensemble part of Adagio, and at $49, it's a fantastic deal. If I could get my money back for Adagio and pay $49 for Adagietto, I would in a heartbeat.


----------



## Apina (Jun 25, 2018)

Adagietto is pretty much useless for me. There are some really bad resonances which make it unplayable. I've never bought anything from this company after this experience.


----------



## tav.one (Jun 25, 2018)

Apina said:


> Adagietto is pretty much useless for me. There are some really bad resonances which make it unplayable. I've never bought anything from this company after this experience.


Can you share an example? Maybe it’s something I can deal with.


----------



## Vik (Jun 25, 2018)

Is it possible to update from Adagietto to Adagio?


----------



## premjj (Jun 25, 2018)

Apina said:


> Adagietto is pretty much useless for me. There are some really bad resonances which make it unplayable. I've never bought anything from this company after this experience.



A lot of unhappy 8dio customers here on the forum. Wondering if anyone from 8dio is reading this thread and would want to add their comments to clarify about the library's shortcomings that are being brought up here repeatedly, in one aspect or another.

Some users seem to love it while some see it as money completely wasted. Whose version do we follow?

Will really help first time users to go ahead and make the purchase confidently.

Thanks


----------



## Johnny (Jun 25, 2018)

alanb said:


> Well, https://8dio.com/instrument/adagietto-vst-au-aax-kontakt-instruments-samples/ (the 8Dio website) does say that "Adagietto is based on Full Ensemble Strings from the Adagio collection."
> 
> Then again, the non-sale price of the All Adagio Strings Bundle is https://8dio.com/instrument/bundle-9-all-adagio-strings/ ($398), while the pre-sale price of Adagietto is https://8dio.com/instrument-category/orchestral-strings/ ($399) . . .
> 
> ...


There was a podcast from 8Dio about Adagietto upon launch, where they specifically talked about how Troels and Collin literally listened to every note in every patch of the entire Adagio Series and hand picked their favorite takes for Adagietto. So basically, if you buy The Adagio Collection, you are getting everything rather than a hand picked selection of the best takes.


----------



## Vik (Jun 25, 2018)

But why, then, are the section sizes different, and why did they just tell me that Adagietto is from"a separate recording session to Adagio strings"? That's an actual quote.


----------



## Johnny (Jun 25, 2018)

To answer a few questions: There is an essence to the complete Adagio Library that even Agitato and Century can not replicate, that is not the same in Anthology. I personally enjoy the innocence to Adagio. Adagio was carving a brand new path, (to boldly go where no man...) what we forget sometimes is that Adagio opened up a new frontier to what was once the "static" sampling days. 8Dio posted vlogs during the making of Century Strings, where Troels admittedly explained that there was experience gained during the production of Adagio and Agitato, (and although Adagio holds its own character and beauty?) that knowledge and experience was then translated over to the production of Century Strings- the 3rd generation of string installments from 8Dio. So if you are looking for an accumulation of aquired sampling knowledge and highly playable scripting? Purchase Century Strings. If you are simply looking for that gorgeous, lush, evocative and yet sometimes temperamental string sound? Purchase Adagio or Adagietto. Adagietto was merely designed to be the best sample takes from the Adagio series in one playable engine. Adagietto was marketed to be a comprehensive, competitively consumer priced point of entry, for any aspiring composer whom is new to the industry and might not have the desire to own all of the Adagio series all at the same time. Adagietto is also a time saving tool for professionals whom want to have all of the string sections at their very finger tips for quick and easy writing.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jun 26, 2018)

Johnny said:


> If you are simply looking for that gorgeous, lush, evocative and yet sometimes temperamental string sound? Purchase Adagio or both.



Jeez, I wish I felt this sentiment. I have never been able to achieve this with Adagio, but that's just me.


----------



## 98bpm (Jul 1, 2018)

premjj said:


> A lot of unhappy 8dio customers here on the forum. Wondering if anyone from 8dio is reading this thread and would want to add their comments to clarify about the library's shortcomings that are being brought up here repeatedly, in one aspect or another.
> 
> Some users seem to love it while some see it as money completely wasted. Whose version do we follow?
> 
> ...


I agree.


----------



## 98bpm (Jul 1, 2018)

I've been on the fence about getting Adagietto because of all the negative comments about 8dio. I've read comments in threads about samples being out of tune, legato issues, resonance issues, EULA issues, timing issues, etc.. I own libraries from East West and have heard some blatant oversights in their sample editing as well as aggravating rumble and hiss from noise some of their titles, so I understand the frustration of dealing with having to try to figure out how to fix a sample problem when you're just trying to make music.

$48 bucks is ridiculously tempting, though. I'm gonna go for it.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jul 2, 2018)

I’m guessing you wouldn’t have heard any complaints if the price had always been $48...


----------



## premjj (Jul 2, 2018)

98bpm said:


> .. so I understand the frustration of dealing with having to try to figure out how to fix a sample problem when you're just trying to make music.



$48 maybe a low enough price to justify irregularities in samples. 

But the cost of the project which might get affected/held up because of it might be much higher. 

An assurance from 8dio will go a long way in maintaining a buyer's confidence. Especially since they do not entertain refunds or exchanges.


----------



## Vik (Jul 2, 2018)

Four instruments for $48 = $12 for each instrument... One of the violins here is the Adagio violin, in case someone are interested - and if I'm not mistaken, the Adagietto violins is very close to this:
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/12-virtual-violin-sections.67443/


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 2, 2018)

Interesting comparison.


----------



## Vik (Jul 2, 2018)

Adagio has problems with fast notes, and comparing a $48 library with Spitfire Chamber Strings ($800?) will reveal many differences of course.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 2, 2018)

Vik said:


> Adagio has problems with fast notes, and comparing a $48 library with Spitfire Chamber Strings ($800?) will reveal many differences of course.




AND he says he's using a crappy keyboard.

funny stuff.


----------



## Gerbil (Jul 2, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> Interesting comparison.




Layer the marcatos over the legatos. Dip the volume as desired, soften the attack a bit in the envelope and alter the decay and sustain so that they drop away letting the legatos shine through.

Digging under the bonnet of these libraries really helps. I'm very grateful 8dio haven't locked it. I'd love to be able to get inside Eastwest's samples and tinker around.


----------



## lpuser (Jul 2, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> Interesting comparison.



Why not use a sequencer for such a video which would reproduce the exact same phases for all plugins?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 2, 2018)

look at y'all comin' to 8Dio's defense!

i like the library.


----------



## zimm83 (Jul 2, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> look at y'all comin' to 8Dio's defense!
> 
> i like the library.



No problem with mine. No such bugs.....Strange.... Legatos are cool with also portamento on lower dyn.
Have also adagio violin and adagio basses. 
Adagio basses have a really good legato divisi and solo. Really. For 53 dollars i think....


----------



## Vik (Jul 2, 2018)

Is that price still valid?


----------



## Illico (Jul 2, 2018)

no


Vik said:


> Is that price still valid?


----------



## lpuser (Jul 2, 2018)

Vik said:


> Is that price still valid?



It has gone up to $118 but it´s no longer $399 as it was originally. Maybe the 10% coupon works for the new price? Might be worth a try (you get the coupon by subscribing to the mailing list). Good luck.


----------



## Vik (Jul 3, 2018)

I would have bought it for that price (and it still says that price in the main menus here: https://8dio.com/), but I was too late then. Oh well.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 3, 2018)

Adagietto blends very nicely with other strings.

They even filled out the Ark 1 string sustains.


----------



## Robert_G (Feb 15, 2019)

This sale is back on 48 bucks plus other libraries on sale as well. I picked it up.
Its not perfect but for 48 bucks it has a tonne of good stuff...A no brainer for an additional cheap string library.


----------



## richardt4520 (Feb 15, 2019)

Robert_G said:


> This sale is back on 48 bucks plus other libraries on sale as well. I picked it up.
> Its not perfect but for 48 bucks it has a tonne of good stuff...A no brainer for an additional cheap string library.



I have all Adagio, Agitato, and Anthology and I still reach for Adagietto sometimes when I just need a single articulation. Great little library


----------



## TomislavEP (Feb 16, 2019)

I say this is a very good deal. I've purchased Adagietto myself a few years ago when the special price was 99$. I've thought this was a cinch in comparison to its original cost.

Although I'm using it very seldom in favor to my Albion I, II and V libraries, I think that Adagietto has an interesting and different sound, that reminds me very much of the romantic string sound featured on many soundtracks from the yesteryear. I also must praise its powerful staccato and spiccato articulations with plenty of round robins, especially for cello and bass sections. The legato transitions in legato patches is perhaps somewhat exaggerated at times, but then again this is part of the unique sound and charm of this library.

The only downsides in my opinion are perhaps the lack of keyswitches and the seperate second violin section. But it is still an interesting package especially at this price point, even today.


----------



## Wolf68 (Feb 16, 2019)

Yup...48 bucks is very attractive. nevertheless I found adagietto not so good because it is a *very* stripped down Version of adagio.


----------



## richardt4520 (Feb 16, 2019)

Wolf68 said:


> Yup...48 bucks is very attractive. nevertheless I found adagietto not so good because it is a *very* stripped down Version of adagio.



It is but that's the reason I actually use it sometimes. When i'm just looking for an ensemble viola tremolo patch and don't need keyswitching or any other articulations and i'm trying to work quickly, I know it will do the job without loading multiple patches, looking for the right one. Also , being single patches, it's light on resources.


----------



## jaketanner (Feb 16, 2019)

When I first got Adagietto, I truly hated it. I then got Agitato, and I love it...now I have Adagio and the Anthology (which is not great). But Adagietto is good as a second library, but definitely not a sole one. It's cheap, but I think a better buy would be the Agitato series even at $44 each.


----------



## Robert_G (Feb 16, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> When I first got Adagietto, I truly hated it. I then got Agitato, and I love it...now I have Adagio and the Anthology (which is not great). But Adagietto is good as a second library, but definitely not a sole one. It's cheap, but I think a better buy would be the Agitato series even at $44 each.



I agree there isnt enough for it to be sole library. I think ive settled on 8dio century series string bundle for my main string library. It looks and sounds amazing.


----------



## jaketanner (Feb 16, 2019)

Robert_G said:


> I agree there isnt enough for it to be sole library. I think ive settled on 8dio century series string bundle for my main string library. It looks and sounds amazing.



I have their Century Brass...I might consider the Century Strings at some point, but only if they bring something way different to the table than Their other strings. I also have a few other libraries...but I would like to have sets from the same developers.


----------

